# how do I change reboot time?



## dfk70 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a modified DirecTiVo unit and I would like to change the time that it reboots. Right now, it reboots at 5:30 am, right in the middle of my breakfast. How do I make it reboot earlier? I'm pretty sure I'm not the first person to ask this but I searched and didn't find an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Reboot time is set by Directv, It is the same time for the whole nation. Mine reboots at 3:30 Mountain time. Directv does only one download a day, Sorry


----------

